# Nesting? or playing?!



## Carlos-NL (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi all,

I am new to tortoises so I am not sure about this behavior. She is 8 years old, but she has never been with a male. I am not sure if this is a playful behavior under the basking spot, or is she trying to find a good spot for laying eggs?

What do you think she is doing? Please share your experience!

Best regards,
Carlos


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 21, 2021)

carlosg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to tortoises so I am not sure about this behavior. She is 8 years old, but she has never been with a male. I am not sure if this is a playful behavior under the basking spot, or is she trying to find a good spot for laying eggs?
> 
> ...


Looks more like straining to go to the bathroom to me. Your tortoise does not even look big enough to be laying eggs imo. Are you sure about the age?


----------



## Carlos-NL (Jan 21, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Looks more like straining to go to the bathroom to me. Your tortoise does not even look big enough to be laying eggs imo. Are you sure about the age?


I am sure about the age and she is about 8-9 inches long, but I am not sure what behavior this is as she did that many times today


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2021)

Without being able to see in real time I'm going out on a limb and saying this is a young male who has just discovered his penis.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Without being able to see in real time I'm going out on a limb and saying this is a young male who has just discovered his penis.


I had this thought too.


----------



## Sterant (Jan 21, 2021)

Hard to say from the video but the notion that's its a young male is viable. Males often scratch their plastrons like seen in the video. What made you say it was a female?


----------



## Carlos-NL (Jan 21, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Without being able to see in real time I'm going out on a limb and saying this is a young male who has just discovered his penis.



Not vey sure but she looms like a female to me


----------



## Carlos-NL (Jan 21, 2021)

Sterant said:


> Hard to say from the video but the notion that's its a young male is viable. Males often scratch their plastrons like seen in the video. What made you say it was a female?



What do you think of these pics is it she or he?


----------



## Herman_WA (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks like a he to me...


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Without being able to see in real time I'm going out on a limb and saying this is a young male who has just discovered his penis.


I had wondered about that too. But the OP seems so sure of sex and age.


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks male to me too.


----------



## bonsai tortoise (Jan 21, 2021)

It’s not nesting. I agree - might be a male. Or it could have an irritation that it’s itching.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Jan 23, 2021)

Can't believe anybody thinks that's a boy! Not only small tail but flat bottom as well?. Certainly looks like my girls.


----------



## penarddan (Jan 28, 2021)

it is a girls for sure


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 7, 2021)

u will see its penis in the near future


----------



## Zaya30pLean (Mar 19, 2021)

Must be male


----------

